# Lost Guide Stick Poudre River



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

I just saw the title and had a feeling it was you! Nice job! What did you do guide the rest of the way by kicking with your feet? I hope you had that mini paddle with you!!!


----------



## foulhooked1 (Mar 29, 2010)

A sixer. A guide stick is a case to your crew and a case to your boathouse just for dropping it! JK good luck. But seriously you should hold on to that shit you might need it.


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Kevin I go lawyering and you can't even hold onto your stick? What is the world coming to?


----------

